# Where do u get gentian violet and grapefruit seed extract?



## TudoBem (Aug 30, 2004)

Help! I've looked at Target and Rite Aid with no luck. We're dealing with some thrush so I need to find it ASAP- thanks!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Ask the pharmacist about the gentian violet - I found that at my CVS, they didn't have it in stock, but could special order it to be there in a day. If you have a Whole Foods or another health food store around, call them about the grapefruit seed extract. Otherwise you can get both online (although probably not from the same place).


----------



## TudoBem (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tips! I'm now trying to figure out what kind of treatment I really need to do as the baby has the white spots in his mouth, but neither he nor I have any other symptoms. I've read that it can often go away by itself if this is the only symptom.
Anyone have any advice?


----------



## ClothDiaperMommy (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,
Walmart stocks gentian violet in the first aid section, and our cvs had some in the pharmacy, we had to ask for it special. Most health food stores with a good stock og herbals will have the grapefruit seed extract.
I personally started treating with the gentian violet when we first noticed the spots because it has never gone away on its own for us, and the stuff works great, although it is messy. Good Luck!


----------



## TudoBem (Aug 30, 2004)

How many days of treatment with the gentian violet did it generally take to resolve the spots?







:


----------



## raversangel (Jul 1, 2005)

yep, walmart has it in stock for $3 a bottle







i've never had to use it myself, but i know from previous posters anywere between 1-4 days, but the earlier you catch it the faster it goes away...hth


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

did you find these things? stop and shop, giant and kroger food stores all have the gentian. any of those near you? i don't know their other sister stores (they are all the same compnay) and the GSE you probably will have to get at a health food store.
gentian takes a few days, but have you looked up tips on using it because it is HIGHLY messy and stains badly. it will stain baby's mouth and lips so it looks like you gave him some wild purple candy, often a HUGE source of embarrassment for "naturalist" mamas that would NEVER give candy to a little one! :LOL there is lots on the web about using it so i won't take the time to repeat it. search here or kellymom.com. good luck!


----------



## mammafish78 (Jun 9, 2005)

my wal-mart did not have the gentian violet and couldnt order it...so they said. i found mine at kroger. they had to order it and i got it the next day. i found it didnt work though, ds did not want to latch. i feel like we were purple for no reason. why dont you get some garlic. that is what kicked the thrush for me. i ate a clove a day, cut up in little pieces and swallowed like a pill. yeah ya smell bad but i thing my fenugreek covered some of it up :LOL .


----------



## TudoBem (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, I did find the gentian violet at the Rite Aid after all. I called the pharmacy later and they were able to find it for me.
We used it for two days and as of yesterday I dont' see any white spots so I think we're in the clear.
I also am giving him the Baby probiotics (jarodophilous or something like that) and am taking supplements myself. I'm still confused how he got it, but hopefully it won't come back!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Good news!









FWIW, yeast can occur simply because of some imbalance....there's not always an obvious cause like taking antibiotics.


----------

